# Cable machines



## pioneer1 (Feb 27, 2009)

Has anyone had any experience with a ridgid K1500 or an Electric EEL model C. These are sectional sewer machines, the K1500 is a stationary model and the electric eel is sits on wheels that you move forward as the cable pulls in. I recently saw both at a trade show and want to know if anyone has had any experience with them. The appeal to me is that they are light and one man could use them and if a cable does get kinked up it is a 10' section rather than a 100' section. 
Any advice what be appreciated.


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

I'm a fan of sectionals, but I'm not a drain cleaning expert either. All Ridgid machines are quality stuff, just need to pick the best one for what you think you'll be doing. If you look through the sewer and drain cleaning section, you will find about anything you can tthink of.


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

All I use is the K1500 for drains 3" and up. Its not light imo, but you might be a hoss compared to me. The spools fully loaded are a chunk and the machine is heavy by itself. But I wouldn't trade it for the world. I have busted through severe blockages with that machine. I highly recommend it


----------



## pioneer1 (Feb 27, 2009)

Plumberman,
thanks for the input, have you ever run anything else other than the k1500, and do you have a K60 if so how do you like it. I have heard lots of good things about the k60 from another forum, some guys have said that it gets 95% of there blockages and that includes root clogs. We currently have 2 mytana m81's and 2 Marco drum machines, everyone carries the k50. I cant imagine the k1500 is heavier than the mytana, I am really looking for something a little lighter that will get the job done. It is difficult for one person to handle the mytana, it can be done but its not a whole lot of fun.


----------



## PLUMB TIME (Feb 2, 2009)

I've been using the K1500 for twenty years and have nothing but praise for it. I also have a K50 very goood also. In an emergency you can also run the 1500 through a floor drain without ruining the cable.


----------



## UnclogNH (Mar 28, 2009)

*Eel is best*

I would use the EEL over the K1500 any day of the week. I'll teach you a trick. buy the eel adaptor for a half inch drill like a dwalt DW131 1/2 inch drill you dont need the model c it will save you like a thousand bucks for more cable Yes you can run 200 feet with the drill have done it many of times works great in tight spots. the model c puts out a 1/2 horse power the dwalt puts out 1/2 horse no difference and it weighs a lot less than the model c :thumbsup:


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

I've had a K-1500 for over 20-years and have nothing but praise for it. I also have an older K-500 which is a little larger than a K-1500. For the small stuff I own both a K-60 and a K-50. Keep in mind the trick to drain cleaning is to have a variety of machines including both sectionals and drum.

Mark


----------

